# Office supplies near the Marina



## LSU_Tiger (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm setting up my office and getting ready for my courses and I need some office supplies (e.g., paper filing rack, wrist support) and maybe even decorations. I'm thinking of something similar to Office Depot in the states, any ideas? I live in the Marina so ideally somewhere around here. 

Thanks!


----------



## sulu762 (Sep 10, 2011)

I too was looking for an Office Depot and after some searching, I found one at the Mirdif City Center. I'll be heading there tomorrow to check it out and determine if it is like the ones in the States or if they have cheap knock-off stuff.

I'm looking for a "real" office chair, not the Dragon Mart type. If anyone knows where I could get a herman miller aeron chair (or equivalent) I'm all ears.








LSU_Tiger said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm setting up my office and getting ready for my courses and I need some office supplies (e.g., paper filing rack, wrist support) and maybe even decorations. I'm thinking of something similar to Office Depot in the states, any ideas? I live in the Marina so ideally somewhere around here.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I believe this is the Hermann Miller dealer in the UAE http://www.h2odubai.com/furniture/home.html.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hermann Miller dealer is http://www.h2odubai.com/furniture/home.html


----------



## sulu762 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies. Looks like I have start scrounging some $$ together and sharpening up my haggling skills.


----------

